# Has anyone tried Medifast's Optavia weight-loss program?



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2019)

I just started five days ago.  I would like to lose 60 pounds before our cruise next April with our son and daughter-in-law and little Bella, who will be 3 and a bundle of energy for sure.  I know so many people who are doing it, including my sister and my neighbor. My personal coach has lost 70 pounds and is very close to goal.  I saw the transformation over the last year.  She looks fabulous!   

It seems like an ideal program for many reasons, but most of all, the coaching is so great.  

Here are some other things that come to mind on this program:

1) I don't have to think about what to eat each day, I can just grab a fueling and only have one meal to plan, and that is dinner.
2) There are 60 choices for my five fuelings per day.  The choices will keep me honest because almost all are delicious.  I have about 17 different fuelings in my cabinet now, actually. 
3) I have never eaten food six times a day, even though I know that is recommended for a healthy lifestyle, and this is a plan for me to change all of that.
4) I like eating my lean and green meal and can do many different meats, even if Rick and my stepdad (who eats with us every night) eat something different.  So I can cook a salmon or ahi tuna steak while they eat their lasagne or other carb meal. 
5) Salad is easy, yummy and even cheap to eat for my lean and green vegetable, especially with cucumbers!    
6) Going out to eat is not too difficult because I can weigh my protein (5-7 ounces each night) with a portable scale I take in my purse.  I can also bring my own light salad dressing.  
7) Last but not least, I love the literature they send with the program.  The book are excellent.  I understand a lot more about why each diet results in failure.  It's so clear to me.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 8, 2019)

I haven't personally tried this but my advice to anyone who is wanting to lose weight is not to do anything to lose weight that you're not willing to do to keep it off.  Does this program have a process to transition you to maintenance?  Seventeen years ago I lost 60 pounds, not for a special occasion, but for my health.  I didn't care how long it took.  It took me almost a year, but I have kept the weight off.  I followed Weight Watchers which has been the only thing that has worked for me long term.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2019)

Yes, there is a process to transition to regular meals.  

I think food is used too much for comfort and for enjoyment.  I need to learn to eat to live and not live to eat.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 8, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, there is a process to transition to regular meals.



Glad to hear that. 



> I think food is used too much for comfort and for enjoyment.  I need to learn to eat to live and not live to eat.



I agree.


----------



## Patri (Sep 8, 2019)

Good luck. 60 lbs. is a lot, so don't be discouraged if it is less by cruise time. You will still enjoy the trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks Patri and Luanne.  I am looking forward to that cruise with the kids and our little Bella.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 10, 2019)

15.5 pounds gone in 5 weeks and 2 days.  Such a great program.  You eat six meals a day, including one lean and green meal of meat (lots of choices) and green/healthy veggies.  The other five meals are 110 calories each and are "fuelings."  You buy those and choose from 60 different ones, so I eat five different fuelings every day.  I don't obsess over food like I used to. 

I will keep you all informed of my progress.  I really want to lose 80 pounds ultimately, but sixty before our cruise/Europe trip in April would be ideal.  My sister has been on the program a long time (about a year), and she has a metabolism similar to mine and has met her goal. 

I have seen Marie Osmond's commercial so many times on Nutrisystem, and I would guess this program is similar.  But I have a sister and a neighbor who are doing so well at this program and lost so much weight, I know this is going to work, and I love it and don't feel deprived. 

On Weight Watchers, all I did was obsess over food.  "What to eat today?  Nope, cannot have that, cannot have that..."  "Whoops, ate oatmeal for breakfast so no bread for lunch,"etc.  The food is there, in the cupboard, might require a little cooking, but no thinking much about it.  Love the bars, which are easy and portable. 

I stayed on program at Disneyland.  Ate my fuelings at the parks and even had grilled chicken and fajita vegetables at the park one day.  So many good choices at the parks now.  I had choices, including cauliflower tacos. 

I cannot say enough about this program.  I see a healthier nation with Medifast leading the way.  Just have to say that.  People are joining the Facebook group every day and report their weight losses there.  One woman who lives close to me lost 117 pounds in 20 months.  She is at goal.  The last 20 pounds took her about six months to lose.  As more people learn about it, I see the numbers of people using this program multiplying exponentially.  It's that good.  So different from Keto and Low-Carb, too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 10, 2019)

Best of luck! Losing weight and keeping it off is very difficult. I know I have done it numerous times.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck.  My two daughter-in-laws did this.  They did lose quiet a bit of weight (about 20 each- they were definitely not overweight).  

The issue/problem with any diet is that the changes need to be a lifelong commitment.  They are doing okay.  I think one better than the other.  it's just before you know it, they are more or less back to their normal eating habits.  This is with any diet/weight loss.

Go for it and wish you the best!!!!


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 11, 2019)

I lost 50 pounds (205 down to 155) over a 3 year period.  First step was to cut out ice cream and alcohol, next was french fries.  Gradually I changed my eating habits.  And yes I also do something they say you shouldn't.  I weigh myself every morning and adjust my day's food intake accordingly...

George


----------



## shorts (Oct 11, 2019)

Cindy,
I just started on the Medifast diet about 10 days ago. My goal is also about 60-70 pounds. Biggest thing I noticed is my blood sugar immediately improved (I’m diabetic) and I’m having to drastically reduce my medication (thru my doctor). I didn’t realize there was a Facebook page. I’ll have to look for it. Good luck. We’ll have to check in with each other and see how it’s going. I don’t know anyone else on the program.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 11, 2019)

shorts said:


> Cindy,
> I just started on the Medifast diet about 10 days ago. My goal is also about 60-70 pounds. Biggest thing I noticed is my blood sugar immediately improved (I’m diabetic) and I’m having to drastically reduce my medication (thru my doctor). I didn’t realize there was a Facebook page. I’ll have to look for it. Good luck. We’ll have to check in with each other and see how it’s going. I don’t know anyone else on the program.


The group is called strive4health, but there are multiple Facebook groups, depending on who is coaching you.  It's Optavia by Medifast.  How did you find the program?  My doctor is going to be ecstatic that I found something that works. He is always hounding me to lose some weight and ease that pressure on my other hip.  He really wants me to avoid another surgery. 

I was pre-diabetic, too.  That was a shock.  I just found that out a few days before I jumped into the program.  I had no choice but to change my life.


----------



## jadejar (Oct 11, 2019)

I hate to rain on anyone’s parade, but my husband and I both tried the Medifast program a few years ago. I lost about 50 pounds, he lost closer to 70. Our doctor and his wife were our coaches and had recommended the program. My husband even trained to be a coach for a while. After we had lost all our weight, we had to transition back to “real food”. It was not easy. We both gained all our weight back and more. So did everyone else we knew on the program. Our doctor and his wife eventually quit their association with the program too. My opinion, it is not sustainable weight loss for life.

Fast forward, I started the Code Red lifestyle in mid-January with a “10 pound take down” challenge. They say they can get at least 10 pounds off if you follow their plan for 30 days. I lost 19 pounds in the first 30 days. I lost 53 pounds in less than 8 months and have kept it off so far. It is much more sustainable for life. It focuses on eating real food, drinking a gallon of water a day, making sure you get at least 7-8 hours of sleep each night, and recording your morning weight every day. You eat from an approved foods list until you are full (from meat, vegetables, healthy fats, berries, seeds, nuts, some dairy). No sugar, processed foods, grains, alcohol. After you get to your goal weight, you can add back some things you had cut out, slowly and being mindful of any effect on your weight. That is the step I am currently at. There is a lot of support for maintaining your weight for life.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 11, 2019)

Optavia and Dr. Anderson have a plan for keeping the weight off.  Many on our Facebook group have maintained their weight losses for two years and more.  I am very optimistic.  I would continue to eat this food, if I had to, to keep the weight off.  I would move to the 3 and 3 and just stay there, if that is the only way I could keep it off.

I am different because I am 64 and I have tried a lot of programs.  This is not my first try at low-carb, low calorie eating.  

This is great.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 11, 2019)

Weight loss is about mindset and discipline and it must be for the long haul. You can fill in the blanks with any program or fad diet, it works as long as you are on it.  If you blink and let that mindset and discipline slip away, you will gain all the weight back and more.

All the best in wanting to lose weight and losing it.  It will be a lifelong challenge.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 11, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Weight loss is about mindset and discipline and it must be for the long haul. You can fill in the blanks with any program or fad diet, it works as long as you are on it.  If you blink and let that mindset and discipline slip away, you will gain all the weight back and more.
> 
> All the best in wanting to lose weight and losing it.  It will be a lifelong challenge.


Yes, absolutely.  No more binges on sweets and bread.  I will look forward to eating to live and not living to eat.  I have grandchildren being born, even still.  My youngest is 3.5 months old.  Little Callan needs Grandma to dance at his wedding.


----------



## shorts (Oct 12, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The group is called strive4health, but there are multiple Facebook groups, depending on who is coaching you.  It's Optavia by Medifast.  How did you find the program?  My doctor is going to be ecstatic that I found something that works. He is always hounding me to lose some weight and ease that pressure on my other hip.  He really wants me to avoid another surgery.
> 
> I was pre-diabetic, too.  That was a shock.  I just found that out a few days before I jumped into the program.  I had no choice but to change my life.



Diabetes is definitely not fun! I hope you can get that turned around. I had to think for a moment about how I heard about the program and then I realized it was from your original post  So thank you. I did some research after seeing it and decided to give it a try. After 2 weeks, I am down 11 pounds. So I’m pleased so far and hopeful for future results.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 12, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, absolutely.  No more binges on sweets and bread.  I will look forward to eating to live and not living to eat.  I have grandchildren being born, even still.  My youngest is 3.5 months old.  Little Callan needs Grandma to dance at his wedding.


My grand children are my inspiration to be the best I can be.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 12, 2019)

I am starting on my diet today.  We had a dinner function last evening and I looked awful in the first 3 tops which I tried on and finally wore my "fat" sweater.  I have put on 5 pounds in the past month due to snacking on naughty food all day.  My goal is to shed 12 to 14 pounds. What has always worked for me is to count calories.  I use food selection and portion control to limit calories and I keep track of every item consumed on a daily log.  My goal is to lose 1 pound per week so that by the end of the year I should be at my target weight.  Thereafter is maintenance.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nine weeks in, 24 pounds off of this body.  I am going to make my goal of 40 pounds lost by 1/1.  I would love to lose it by Christmas day, but with my recent pace, it's not going to happen.

I have cleaned out the closet and have plenty of space for new clothes, but that won't happen until 70 pounds or more is gone.  I truly want to lose 80 by 4/11/2020.  If that happens, I will be ecstatic.  I had four sizes in my closet, so I get rid of the biggest ones.  

My loss has slowed a lot over the last few weeks, but I know that happens.  Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 7, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Nine weeks in, 24 pounds off of this body.  I am going to make my goal of 40 pounds lost by 1/1.  I would love to lose it by Christmas day, but with my recent pace, it's not going to happen.
> 
> I have cleaned out the closet and have plenty of space for new clothes, but that won't happen until 70 pounds or more is gone.  I truly want to lose 80 by 4/11/2020.  If that happens, I will be ecstatic.  I had four sizes in my closet, so I get rid of the biggest ones.
> 
> My loss has slowed a lot over the last few weeks, but I know that happens.  Slow and steady wins the race.



Fantastic! You go girl!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Fantastic! You go girl!


Thanks.  I feel so good about this.  I am never hungry and was never hungry before the diet.  I was always one of those people who could eat sausage and eggs for breakfast and nothing until dinner without hunger in-between, but that basically means that my metabolism was extremely slow.  

We are not going out to eat as much as we used to, which is basically paying for the program.  It's about $400/month, but totally worth it.


----------



## Panina (Nov 7, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Nine weeks in, 24 pounds off of this body.  I am going to make my goal of 40 pounds lost by 1/1.  I would love to lose it by Christmas day, but with my recent pace, it's not going to happen.
> 
> I have cleaned out the closet and have plenty of space for new clothes, but that won't happen until 70 pounds or more is gone.  I truly want to lose 80 by 4/11/2020.  If that happens, I will be ecstatic.  I had four sizes in my closet, so I get rid of the biggest ones.
> 
> My loss has slowed a lot over the last few weeks, but I know that happens.  Slow and steady wins the race.


You are doing great! Congratulations


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 7, 2019)

Panina said:


> You are doing great! Congratulations


Thanks.  Super positive about this program and I just know this is the absolute right journey for me.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 7, 2019)

Several years ago, I did a QVC 30 day special sale of NutraSystem boxed/dried foods. I did NOT renew for a 2nd month as my goal was to learn portion size and discipline.

I told my male co-worker I was going on a diet and I would be bitchy, as we eat lunch together every day. He told me his wife was always going on diets so "No Problem!".

I lost about 90+ pounds and have kept the weight off. My big meal is lunch with my male co-worker. I eat breakfast usually packaged instant oatmeal or 1/2 bagel with cream cheese plus coffee with sugar free creamer.

Bad side ... I had to buy smaller jeans. Good side ... my knees hurt way less and still no knee surgery.


----------



## shorts (Nov 8, 2019)

I am at just over 4 weeks in and have lost 21 pounds. And like you Cindy, the loss has been slower in the last week or two. But I am more amazed at the other changes. I have several medical problems and had to have blood work done to check on any effects from a new RA medication I just started.

But I guess I should first mention that my blood sugar readings have dropped way down and I have reduced my insulin to almost nothing (with doctor support). I also had a cholesterol test done and it is the lowest it has been in years, especially the triglycerides and the good LDL is up! I really like that this is not a “diet” program but a lifestyle health change program that can keep you healthy for life.

Congrats Cindy and stick with it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 26, 2019)

shorts said:


> I am at just over 4 weeks in and have lost 21 pounds. And like you Cindy, the loss has been slower in the last week or two. But I am more amazed at the other changes. I have several medical problems and had to have blood work done to check on any effects from a new RA medication I just started.
> 
> But I guess I should first mention that my blood sugar readings have dropped way down and I have reduced my insulin to almost nothing (with doctor support). I also had a cholesterol test done and it is the lowest it has been in years, especially the triglycerides and the good LDL is up! I really like that this is not a “diet” program but a lifestyle health change program that can keep you healthy for life.
> 
> Congrats Cindy and stick with it!



That is an incredible weight loss.  Wow!  I am so impressed. 

For me, it's been 12 weeks today.

Weight loss has definitely slowed to about 2 pounds per week, but I am now down 29 pounds.  Thank you Dr. Anderson and Optavia.  I really have found the right program for me.  Clothes are baggy on me, and I am digging in the back of my closet and the bottom of my dresser drawers for jeans that fit.  It's not just a diet, it's a journey.  So happy to have found this program.  I can suddenly imagine myself thin.  It's been tough because I kind of gave up the struggle years ago.  I exercised once like crazy to lose 20 pounds and was still not near my goal.  I am down 29 pounds without that vigorous exercise.  Once I reach my initial goal, I will add regular meals (instead of fuelings) and start exercising again.


----------



## Patri (Nov 26, 2019)

I am so happy for you!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 26, 2019)

Patri said:


> I am so happy for you!


Thanks, Patri.  It's been an adventure, and it's not like my usual "diet" when I feel like I am deprived of everything.  I am eating six times a day.  No chance to be hungry.  Fuelings are easy to eat, and most are delicious.


----------



## shorts (Nov 27, 2019)

Way to go Cindy!! Even with Thanksgiving Day tomorrow I am sticking to the plan. My DH has been very supportive eating dinners that contains food on the plan. I found several recipes on Facebook suitable for the holiday meal that are compliant so we will still celebrate just not with some of the traditional dishes I usually make. But that’s what building a healthy lifestyle is all about! 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 11, 2019)

I was very good over the Thanksgiving holiday and am now 33 pounds down.  More holidays to go, and we are in Disneyland currently.  The smells at Disneyland have been tough for me!  I love Disney food, but yesterday I had a grilled half-chicken and enjoyed it.  The Mexican eatery in the park has some healthy choices.  I had a burger with no bun or fries the day before at the hamburger place next to Soarin'.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 12, 2019)

Was to go Cindy!!! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 29, 2020)

I am now down 44 pounds on 1/29/2020.  What a blessing this program has been for me.  

Even in Disney World this past week, I was successful in eating only on plan and didn't waiver.  I lost five pounds while on that vacation.  We were gone three weeks.  

I get on the scale with anticipation, almost daily, because the scale goes down enough to actually see results.  I had a bit of a slowdown during and after Christmas, but I still ate on plan.  The worst thing I did on Christmas day was maybe overeat on shrimp cocktail and vegetables with ranch dressing.  Our daughter-in-law made a beautiful prime rib, and my slice was wonderful.  So I ate too much good food that day, no fudge, cherry mash (Rick makes this every year), or pie.  I

It was a good day for eating, but I kept the sweets under control.  If I eat just a handful of M & M's, I won't stop until the bag is gone.  That is what I would call a sugar addiction.    I wanted to lose another 26 pounds by 4/11, our three-week Europe trip.  First time to Europe and first Mediterranean cruise.  That is my goal.  If I don't make it, I will be okay with 16 pounds gone by then.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 29, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Best of luck! Losing weight and keeping it off is very difficult. I known I have done it numerous times.


Keeping it off is difficult due to hormones. Your body works against you to get back to its weight it just lost. Increases in Ghrelin fight to make you hungrier than you were before you lost the weight. If you gained weight back, it’s not tour fault.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 29, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am now down 44 pounds on 1/29/2020.  What a blessing this program has been for me.
> 
> Even in Disney World this past week, I was successful in eating only on plan and didn't waiver.  I lost five pounds while on that vacation.  We were gone three weeks.
> 
> ...


Cindy, that is fantastic! I have such a problem with sugar, I have to keep all sweets out of the house.


----------



## Panina (Jan 29, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Cindy, that is fantastic! I have such a problem with sugar, I have to keep all sweets out of the house.


I am the same way.  It is like a drug, once I have it, cannot stop until it is all gone. If I don’t have it, no urge to have it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2020)

I try to control carbs and then I binge.   Yesterday after a relatively guilt-free lunch - grilled fish tacos without eating the tortilla shell, I had 4 jammy wheels cookies from UK.  We went to an awful fast food Chinese restaurant in Palm Desert last night because our guests insisted on going there.  After having a high carb Chinese dinner, I went home and had hazelnut chocolate.  I have to get better today.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 29, 2020)

Panina said:


> I am the same way.  It is like a drug, once I have it, cannot stop until it is all gone. If I don’t have it, no urge to have it.


Me too.


----------



## Panina (Jan 29, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I try to control carbs and then I binge.   Yesterday after a relatively guilt-free lunch - grilled fish tacos without eating the tortilla shell, I had 4 jammy wheel cookies from UK.  We went to an awful fast food Chinese restaurant in Palm Desert last night because our guests insisted on going there.  After having a high carb Chinese dinner, I went home and had hazelnut chocolate.  I have to get better today.


I found as I have gotten older it is so much harder.  So much stress this last year and the weight just crept back on.  My other half, he eats so much and stays thin.  He always says I should be thin the way I eat.  So once again I have to lose it. Ugh.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am now down 44 pounds on 1/29/2020.  What a blessing this program has been for me.
> 
> Even in Disney World this past week, I was successful in eating only on plan and didn't waiver.  I lost five pounds while on that vacation.  We were gone three weeks.
> 
> ...




Great job! I envy you! I can't diet anymore.


----------



## 10spro (Jan 29, 2020)

vacationhopeful said:


> Several years ago, I did a QVC 30 day special sale of NutraSystem boxed/dried foods. I did NOT renew for a 2nd month as my goal was to learn portion size and discipline.
> 
> I told my male co-worker I was going on a diet and I would be bitchy, as we eat lunch together every day. He told me his wife was always going on diets so "No Problem!".
> 
> ...


I lost 30+ pounds with NutriSystem, twice in my life. It was super easy eating their food so I didn't have to think about it. I was so happy with the result that I let my guard down and bad habits came back. I totally skipped the transition plan to "real" food and gained most of the weight back. So here we go again. I'm going to do the more traditional way this time, making my own decisions about what to eat and how much.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 29, 2020)

That is awesome Cindy!!

Sweets is also my weakness.......


----------



## Panina (Jan 29, 2020)

10spro said:


> I lost 30+ pounds with NutriSystem, twice in my life. It was super easy eating their food so I didn't have to think about it. I was so happy with the result that I let my guard down and bad habits came back. I totally skipped the transition plan to "real" food and gained most of the weight back. So here we go again. I'm going to do the more traditional way this time, making my own decisions about what to eat and how much.


That is what I am doing now.  I am also learning to cook.  It amazes me how much better the food tastes and how much better I feel when I do the cooking.  But cooking is work and sometimes time consuming to make what I love.  I enjoy it and the results, so maybe a new hobby I love?   Hopefully with time, I will cook more and it will feel easier.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 29, 2020)

Keto can work for some people.  It worked for me to a point, and then I got tired of the decisions for every meal and keeping things stocked in the cupboards and refrigerator.  I love Atkins bars, but sugar alcohol is not good for me.  

This program just takes the decisions away from me, except which bar do I eat today. 

I get to eat a pancake for breakfast every morning with 1 tsp of sugar-free maple syrup. I look forward to it. It's full of protein. On maintenance, I will still eat a pancake, but a Kodiak multi-grain one. I could eat those every day. One, not three or four, like I used to eat, and no bacon.

To replace my meals on maintenance, I will be able to eat six times a day, but healthy foods like string cheese, no added sugar Greek yogurt, deviled egg (two halves), and a large number of other items. I see some bars advertised on my Facebook feed that might be a good replacement for my Optavia ones. I can always have a bowl of cheerios with milk and no sugar added. 

I do get to drink coffee, but I do half decaf to keep the caffeine intake down.  I think if I could stop coffee altogether, I could lose weight faster, but I cannot give it up completely, and the half decaf tastes so good.  I mix Dunkin' Donuts pumpkin spice coffee with Seattle's Best Decaf.  You would never know it's half-caf.


----------



## shorts (Jan 30, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am now down 44 pounds on 1/29/2020.  What a blessing this program has been for me.
> 
> Even in Disney World this past week, I was successful in eating only on plan and didn't waiver.  I lost five pounds while on that vacation.  We were gone three weeks.
> 
> ...



Doing great Cindy! I am so grateful for your post that introduced me to this program!! Thank you, thank you! I’m now down 42 pounds myself and having trouble finding clothes in my closet that will fit now, especially pants. But my goal is still 27 pounds away so I really don’t want to buy any new clothes yet.

My doctors are really happy with my new test results and I have been able to reduce some of my medications. More importantly is how much better I feel and how much more active I am now able to be. My RA and diabetes have greatly improved. I really like that the program teaches you a lifestyle that I believe I can continue after I reach my weight loss goal to maintain a healthy weight.


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 30, 2020)

Panina said:


> I am the same way.  It is like a drug, once I have it, cannot stop until it is all gone. If I don’t have it, no urge to have it.


I can go all year without See’s candy, but once I have some I have to make three trips to the candy store to get tired of it for another year. And we’re talking a 1 pound purchase each time. First box I hide and don’t share, second box will have 1/4 dark nuts for Cliff, third box is half dark nuts.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 30, 2020)

Panina said:


> That is what I am doing now.  I am also learning to cook.  It amazes me how much better the food tastes and how much better I feel when I do the cooking.  But cooking is work and sometimes time consuming to make what I love.  I enjoy it and the results, so maybe a new hobby I love?   Hopefully with time, I will cook more and it will feel easier.



I love to watch cooking shows.  I love to read recipe books.  I love to take cooking classes.  However,  I hate to cook!   Nothing ever goes smoothly for me.  All that time cooking for twenty minutes eating and all that cleaning up!  The best thing I make is reservations.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 30, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I can go all year without See’s candy, but once I have some I have to make three trips to the candy store to get tired of it for another year. And we’re talking a 1 pound purchase each time. First box I hide and don’t share, second box will have 1/4 dark nuts for Cliff, third box is half dark nuts.



Thank goodness they are harder to find on the lower East Coast and their shipping charges are so high!  I love their nuts and crunch selection!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2020)

Fifty-five pounds down as of this morning.  Weight loss has slowed drastically in two months, and I have another 25 to go for my first major goal.  After I lose the 25, I may try maintenance for a while and then start back up in the fall.   My kids are so impressed with my weight loss.  My son Josh said that I don't even look like me anymore.  I have been overweight SO LONG, he doesn't remember me this thin.  I was this thin, but I think I have lost more inches than I usually do.  My waist is now in a size 12 jeans.  That is a size I haven't worn since 1993.  

I have never enjoyed any diet program, but this one, I truly enjoy the food, the support, and the recipes on our Facebook group.  

Foodiqueen.com sells some sets of recipes that I am thinking of buying.  She also has a Facebook group and posted some great recipes there, including one today with jalapenos stuffed with cheese and some spices, then baked.  Looks so good and very easy to make.   

If I can lose weight, anyone can.  Send me a PM, if you are thinking of trying this program.  I eat a brownie before bed, and it's chocolate-y good.  I eat bars that taste like oatmeal cookies.  I eat dry cereal that I love without milk.  I could do almond milk but I choose to eat them dry with my coffee.  I even eat a pancake most days for breakfast.  I eat six times a day.  

There are shakes that are delicious, too.  I love the orange cream one, but all are good.  Vanilla is probably my second favorite, and the chocolate is very good with lots of ice because it kind of tastes like a Frosty from Wendy's.  

My coach would love to help you lose weight and feel good.


----------

